# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt



----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đến Úc thăm Vịnh Wineglass* 

Wineglass mang trong mình nét bình yên vốn có của vùng vịnh phía Nam châu Úc. Bãi biển chính có hình lưỡi liềm nằm ở phía Đông Bắc của vịnh Wineglass với chiều dài 1.7km, sóng ở đây tương đối thấp, trung bình từ 50 cm đến 1m. Kéo dài 20km về phía Nam của vịnh Wineglass là những phiến đá granit màu hồng và xám đang vươn mình ra biển. 

Nhìn từ trên cao, vịnh Wineglass hiện lên với những đường cong tuyệt đẹp được tô vẽ bởi sắc xanh ngọc bích của nước biển, xen lẫn là màu xanh lá cây của thảm thực vật dày đặc, thêm vào đó là bờ biển cát trắng phau, tất cả hòa quyện tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên hoàn mỹ. 
Wineglass là địa điểm tuyệt vời để câu cá, chèo thuyền, đi dạo trong rừng, đi thuyền kayak, leo núi, hay đơn giản chỉ là đi dạo trên bờ biển đắm mình trong khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp.


*HOLIDAY INN PANJIN AQUA CITY*

Giá phòng: từ $80/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: No.163, Shuangxing South Road, 124000 Panjin

Vị trí: cách Zhongxing Park khoảng 10 phút lái xe




*JINJIANG INN PANJIN SHIYOU STREET*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: No.2 Renmin Road, Panjin, Panjin, Trung Quốc 124010

Vị trí: Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.

----------

